# fire alarm system monitoring



## cda (Oct 29, 2014)

anyone seen this communicator panel before???

Trying to figure out if it is UL listed for fire system monitoring

I do not see it in the paperwork???

https://buy.dmp.com/dmp/products/documents/LT-1286.pdf

https://dmp.com/XR550%20Compliance


----------



## cda (Oct 29, 2014)

Is UL 864, the listing needed for a communicator?

http://ulstandardsinfonet.ul.com/scopes/scopes.asp?fn=0864.html


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes, I believe so and it also covers IP and RF communication. You can also check UL online directory for specific company:

*UOXX.S4019*

*Control Unit Accessories, System*


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2014)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Yes, I believe so and it also covers IP and RF communication. You can also check UL online directory for specific company:*UOXX.S4019*
> 
> *Control Unit Accessories, System*


appear UL 864 is the correct number

thanks for the UL reference


----------

